# DNC ‘Hack’ Was Actually An Inside Job



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Hence the murder of Seth Rich.....



> A new report states categorically that the Democratic National Committee (DNC) was not hacked by Russians-or anyone else-as frequently alleged by the mainstream media, liberal intelligentsia and anti-Trump politicians.
> 
> The Nation's Patrick Lawrence wrote a lengthy review of the findings made by various computer experts formerly with the NSA. Published this week, the left-wing magazine's report notes two bases for their conclusion: (1) hard science shows that a remote hack of the DNC servers resulting in the breach that actually occurred would have been technologically impossible; (2) forensic review of the initial Guccifer 2.0 documents proves that they are poorly-disguised cut-and-paste jobs-forgeries-intended to finger Russia.
> 
> Lawrence, by way of the experts' findings, concludes that the so-called "hack" was actually an inside job by someone with internal access to the DNC's computer network. In other words, the DNC has (or had) a leak.


BOMBSHELL: NSA Experts Say DNC ?Hack? Was Actually a Leak and Inside Job | Law News


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Won't see this one on the Lamestream media! It's all a government conspiracy Hank, I'm telling you.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Someone was killed over this ?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty much what most figured anyway. Question is what will be done.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

It is funny to watch Maxine Waters and Dan Rather. The two
were telling us the leaks were heroic. They and the media too
love it. Except when the DNC material was leaked its a hack. 
It was foreign spies. It was collusion with Trump. It is nothing
more than leaked data. You'd think the media would love it. The
media doesn't love it though. They hate it because it does not
fit with their interest.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> Someone was killed over this ?


 Have you looked at Hillary's body count ?

33 and growing

http://www.wnd.com/2016/08/clinton-death-list-33-most-intriguing-cases/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Have you looked at Hillary's body count ?
> 
> 33 and growing
> 
> ?Clinton death list?: 33 spine-tingling cases


At least an order of magnitude TOO LOW! Unless You're not counting Willie and other friends of Clinton Crime Network


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am pretty sure that we all agree that this is the case. Rich was murdered by the Clintons for exposing their corruption.



> Exclusive=> Insider Ed Butowsky: Seth Rich's Father Confirmed His Son Was the Wikileaks Leaker


Exclusive=> Insider Ed Butowsky: Seth Rich's Father Confirmed His Son Was the Wikileaks Leaker


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Seth Rich Wikileaks Leaker? That's a damned lie. I was just watching Aunt Maxine on TV yesterday, and she told us is was someone with the Trumps. Now, Aunt Maxine WOULD'NT lie, would she?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gunn said:


> Seth Rich Wikileaks Leaker? That's a damned lie. I was just watching Aunt Maxine on TV yesterday, and she told us is was someone with the Trumps. Now, Aunt Maxine WOULD'NT lie, would she?


I honestly don't believe Auntie Maxine think it's a lie. It's just that she is SO stupid and easy to manipulate by her handlers. She is the perfect definition of a useful idiot.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Have you looked at Hillary's body count ?
> 
> 33 and growing
> 
> ?Clinton death list?: 33 spine-tingling cases


Throw in Bill's kills and the Clinton Crime Family makes Al Capone look like a pussy.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

When I first read this thread I thought it referred to John Podesta, the Chairman of the Hilabeast campaign. Seems the DNC is chock full of imbeciles. This guy's password was PASSWORD. Not too tough to hack his emails.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> More cover-up questions
> 
> The curious murder of Seth Rich poses questions that just won't stay under the official rug


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/mar/1/more-cover-up-questions/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am a bit late noticing this, but certainly got my attention.....



> Fox News: Murdered DNC Staffer Sent 44,053 Internal Emails to WikiLeaks





> The federal investigator, who requested anonymity, said 44,053 emails and 17,761 attachments between Democratic National Committee leaders, spanning from January 2015 through late May 2016, were transferred from Rich to MacFadyen before May 21.


https://pjmedia.com/trending/2017/05/16/fox-news-murdered-dnc-staffer-sent-44053-internal-emails-to-wikileaks/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

0rocky said:


> When I first read this thread I thought it referred to John Podesta, the Chairman of the Hilabeast campaign. Seems the DNC is chock full of imbeciles. This guy's password was PASSWORD. Not too tough to hack his emails.


It's worse than that, he was phished. Meaning he willfully gave his password to the hackers.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sean Hannity's been saying this for the last six months


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Sean Hannity's been saying this for the last six months


And some of us have been saying it for over a year and a half.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Seth Rich....



> The Plot Thickens=> Christopher Steele Says DNC 'Hack' Involved Agents 'Within the Democratic Party'


The Plot Thickens=> Christopher Steele Says DNC 'Hack' Involved Agents 'Within the Democratic Party'


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Seth Rich....
> 
> The Plot Thickens=> Christopher Steele Says DNC 'Hack' Involved Agents 'Within the Democratic Party'


And anyone should believe Steele why?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

soyer38301 said:


> And anyone should believe Steele why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Do a search on Seth Rich on this forum, read the results and then get back to us.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Do a search on Seth Rich on this forum, read the results and then get back to us.


No, I understand about Seth Rich. Isn't Steele the dude that came up with the Trump dossier? Or am I mixing steele's?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

soyer38301 said:


> No, I understand about Seth Rich. Isn't Steele the dude that came up with the Trump dossier? Or am I mixing steele's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yes he is. Are you trying to say that the guy can not speak truth?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Yes he is. Are you trying to say that the guy can not speak truth?


Just wondering who paid him to make something up this time? He did last time, so I would take anything he has to say with a grain of salt, IMO.
But what I have read otherwise points in the same direction. Just wouldn't trust him.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How are they going to spin that this was suicide?



> Lobbyist Investigating Seth Rich Murder Is Shot Twice and Run Over by Car - Suspect in Custody


Lobbyist Investigating Seth Rich Murder Is Shot Twice and Run Over by Car - Suspect in Custody


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> How are they going to spin that this was suicide?
> 
> Lobbyist Investigating Seth Rich Murder Is Shot Twice and Run Over by Car - Suspect in Custody


Well, obviously, the evil gun jumped up by itself and shot the guy. Then I suppose a self driving uber car went haywire and ran him over. Yep suicide. Case closed, nothing to see here folks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Um it appears he wasn't shot, run over but he might have been maced



Sasquatch said:


> Well, obviously, the evil gun jumped up by itself and shot the guy. Then I suppose a self driving uber car went haywire and ran him over. Yep suicide. Case closed, nothing to see here folks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Um it appears he wasn't shot, run over but he might have been maced


Link?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Link?


It's on his wiki page it references an assault in January by a man with a chemical agent or irritant but says nothing of being shot, run over, or much else.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Burkman


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> It's on his wiki page it references an assault in January by a man with a chemical agent or irritant but says nothing of being shot, run over, or much else.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Burkman


Your are correct that he was assaulted in January and is not dead, but apparently was actually shot and run over.....



> But Doherty's arrest Saturday by Arlington County police on charges of malicious wounding and use of a firearm in the commission of a felony caps a saga stranger than Burkman's own conspiracy theories.
> 
> "It's a horror story," Burkman, of Arlington, said in an interview Monday afternoon. He is still recovering after being shot several times and run over by an SUV last Tuesday.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/lobbyist-says-he-was-nearly-killed-by-man-he-hired-to-investigate-seth-richs-death/2018/03/19/a4261e48-2baa-11e8-8688-e053ba58f1e4_story.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

DNC and Clinton trying to cover up their crime.



> Obama Admin Attorneys Team with Seth Rich's Brother - Sue Private Eye Team Investigating Seth Rich





> But it's not a conspiracy theory that the DNC issued checks to the cyber security firm, CrowdStrike hours after Rich was fatally shot, Couch contends.
> 
> "We found the two large payments. One, the day after Seth Rich was murdered and the other the day after Shawn Lucas was found mysteriously dead, face down, in his bathroom at 38 years old in DC. Both connected to the DNC, Lucas with the DNC lawsuit and Rich was a DNC employee. You start putting all of this together - how am I a "conspiracy theorist" for presenting you with the facts?"
> 
> ...


Obama Admin Attorneys Team with Seth Rich's Brother - Sue Private Eye Team Investigating Seth Rich


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The DNC hack had to be an inside job. If not they would have turned the server over.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Rich was clearly murdered by the DNC for leaking DNC info to Wikileaks......



> BREAKING: Aaron Rich Attorneys Subpoena Twitter to Turn Over All Direct Messages from: Wikileaks, Julian Assange, KimDotCom, Cassandra Fairbanks, Gateway Pundit, etc


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/06/aaron-rich-attorneys-subpoena-twitter-to-turn-over-all-direct-messages-from-wikileaks-julian-assange-kimdotcom-cassandra-fairbanks-gateway-pundit-etc/



> If Seth Rich Had Nothing to Do with Wikileaks Why Did Rich Attorneys Just Subpoena Julian Assange and Wikileaks Twitter Messages?


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/06/if-seth-rich-had-nothing-to-do-with-wikileaks-why-did-aaron-rich-just-subpoena-julian-assange-and-wikileaks-twitter-messages/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Lost in Liberal Media Reporting: Guccifer 2.0 Claimed Seth Rich Was His Source


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/07/guccifer-2-0-had-claimed-that-seth-rich-was-his-source/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More hard evidence about it being an inside job....Seth Rich....murdered by Clinton/DNC/Lefties after it was discovered.



> EXCLUSIVE&#8230; Cyber-Security Experts Release Damning Report: Why The DNC Was Not Hacked By the Russians


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/02/exclusive-cyber-security-experts-release-damning-report-why-the-dnc-was-not-hacked-by-the-russians/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Hopefully AG Barr will open an investigation into this......



> IMPORTANT - Video Confirms Butowsky Lawsuit Claim: Julian Assange Told Ellen Ratner DNC Emails Received From Seth Rich - Not a Russian Hack&#8230;











https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2019/07/21/important-video-confirms-butowsky-lawsuit-claim-julian-assange-told-ellen-ratner-dnc-emails-received-from-seth-rich-not-a-russian-hack/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Hopefully AG Barr will open an investigation into this......
> 
> View attachment 99289
> 
> ...


Hopefully they can link his death to the DNC goons as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I was not sure whether to post this in the "FBI/DOJ Corruption" thread or this thread, but decided that the DNC murdered Seth Rich deserved any attention.



> EXCLUSIVE: Despite Prior FBI Statements that Seth Rich's DNC Computer and Emails Were Investigated, FBI Now Claims in FOIA Request that No Related Docs Exist


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/10/exclusive-despite-prior-fbi-statements-that-seth-richs-dnc-computer-and-emails-were-investigated-fbi-now-claims-in-foia-request-that-no-related-docs-exist/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Of course Wikileaks was provided with the emails from an inside source name Seth Rich. Also certain the he was killed to stop further damage and to cover up.



> Newly Released Documents: FBI's Peter Strzok and Lisa Page Texted Each Other on Report WikiLeaks Was Provided DNC Emails from a Democrat Insider (Seth Rich?)


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/04/newly-released-documents-fbis-peter-strzok-lisa-page-texted-report-wikileaks-provided-dnc-emails-democrat-insider-seth-rich/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I and others have said from the time of Rich's death, that he was the Wikileaks source. Clintons and the DNC had him killed.



> After Attorney Obtains Evidence US Government Has Communications Between Seth Rich and WikiLeaks - DOJ Again Refuses Request to Perform Additional Search


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/exclusive-attorney-obtains-evidence-us-government-communications-seth-rich-wikileaks-doj-refuses-request-perform-additional-search/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> According to Attorney the DNI Allegedly Has Call Records Between Seth Rich and WikiLeaks - It's Now Presumed Brennan's CIA Was More Involved Than We Thought


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/breaking-exclusive-dni-allegedly-call-records-seth-rich-wikileaks-now-presumed-brennans-cia-involved-thought/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now what will be done with all this "new" information.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Now what will be done with all this "new" information.


More than likely nothing...cynical yes, but until they (DC idiots) show us other wise it will be business as usual.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Turns Out the FBI Has Been Hiding More Seth Rich Documents


Yeah like Rich was Wikileaks source and was murdered because of this. The FBI, corrupt from top to bottom.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/11/turns-fbi-hiding-seth-rich-documents/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The only two people that come to mind to take over the FBI and fumigate are....General Flynn and Richard Grennell.

I don't think Grennell has the experience needed but he sure has a desire for the truth.


----------

